# Quiz one (when they were young)



## David H (Oct 5, 2015)

*1.* *SOLVED*







*2.* *SOLVED*






*3.* *SOLVED*






*4.* *SOLVED*







*Good Luck*


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2015)

2 - Stephen Hawking


----------



## David H (Oct 5, 2015)

Northerner said:


> 2 - Stephen Hawking



Correct and right Alan well done. 
(P.S. you're not supposed to be up at this hour)


----------



## Robin (Oct 5, 2015)

David H said:


> Correct and right Alan well done.
> (P.S. you're not supposed to be up at this hour)


Bother you early risers! That was the only one I could have done!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2015)

Robin said:


> Bother you early risers! That was the only one I could have done!



I think I remember seeing that picture (or some film) of Hawking in a documentary about him - I actually recognised the house behind him! 

There's something very distinctive about the eyes in number 1, but it won't come to me!


----------



## David H (Oct 5, 2015)

Robin said:


> Bother you early risers! That was the only one I could have done!



Don't worry I will give clues this evening.


----------



## David H (Oct 5, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I think I remember seeing that picture (or some film) of Hawking in a documentary about him - I actually recognised the house behind him!
> 
> There's something very distinctive about the eyes in number 1, but it won't come to me!



See my answer to Robin.


----------



## Annette (Oct 5, 2015)

1. Andy Warhol.


----------



## Annette (Oct 5, 2015)

4 might be Fidel Castro?


----------



## BobbieH (Oct 5, 2015)

I have just discovered you can now do a google search for the images.  i hope nobody would be that underhand as to do that.


----------



## David H (Oct 5, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 1. Andy Warhol.



Well done Annette.


----------



## David H (Oct 5, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 4 might be Fidel Castro?



Well done Annette


----------



## David H (Oct 5, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> I have just discovered you can now do a google search for the images.  i hope nobody would be that underhand as to do that.



For being a invastigative sleuth go to the top of the class.


----------



## David H (Oct 5, 2015)

*Clue Time:*

Since so many have been guessed I will give a clue for the last one.


*3.** Clue:* On the sunny side of the street.


----------



## David H (Oct 5, 2015)

*Further Clue:*

*3.* *Further Clue:* If I said Sonny instead of Sunny.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2015)

David H said:


> *3.* *Further Clue:* If I said Sonny instead of Sunny.



It must be Cherilyn Sarkisian aka Cher!


----------



## David H (Oct 5, 2015)

Northerner said:


> It must be Cherilyn Sarkisian aka Cher!



Methinks sonny gave it to you.
Well done Alan.


----------

